# [SOLVED] HP NC373i NIC network cable unplugged



## mottaguedes (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi all!

I've just started on a new job with a lot of new machines to set up and I'm a bit overwhelmed.

So here's the deal...

I've got an HP C3000 blade enclosure with 6 BL460c blades.
Just finnished installing Windows 2008 Enterprise, all seems fine, Device Manager shows no missing drivers, devices, etc.

I have an HP NC373i Multifunction Gigabit Server Adapter, the two local area connections were created fine, but they both show "network cable unplugged" and I don't know how to change this.

This is a "virtual cable" right?

Sorry for the stupid question but I can't find my documentation anywhere. :sigh:

Many thanks!!!


----------



## mottaguedes (Apr 22, 2009)

Nevermind me!!! I guess I was still asleep!! :upset:

Just had to check to which port the Local Area Connection was associated and plug the cable on the pass-thru switch on the back... :grin::laugh:

Maybe this helps someone else.


----------

